
Beijing Bytedance founder tries $1M pay for engineers - Geekette
http://business.financialpost.com/entrepreneur/1003-biz-wire-chinese-foe
======
jmkni
This was on HN a couple of days ago, I'll try and find the discussion link...

Edit:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15327455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15327455)

~~~
Geekette
Ahh. I missed the other post because it's from a different source with a very
generic headline. Before posting, I typically search for the URL and/or non-
generic words from story headline to verify it hasn't already been posted.

~~~
jmkni
Yeah I had to work back the way from Google, the HN search didn't return any
results

------
scottlegrand2
Who needs to go to China for this? This is on par with the very high end of
engineering salaries at Facebook.

What's extraordinary here IMO is that this company is being open about it
rather than behaving like such compensation is on some secret menu you can
only order from HR with a counter offer in hand.

------
noobermin
An aside, but why is an aggregator valued so much more (factors above!) the
actual originator of information and actual reporters on the ground? Merely
the market is larger (being China) or what? Absent of context, such valuations
appear to outsiders as just another bullet point under the skepticism there is
around the validity of such valuations.

~~~
antonvs
I believe the logic is that "the actual originator of information and actual
reporters on the ground" have a much less direct monetary relationship with
the customers.

Whether that's valid or not is a separate question, but it has more to do with
how the money flows than who produces what.

------
holydude
China and Russia are here to stay. The US and the EU needs to make sure that
our companies can fairly compete on their markets.

~~~
cm2012
China is an economic superpower. Russia is an economic backwater with nukes.

~~~
cat199
> China is an economic superpower. Russia is an economic backwater with
> nukes.*

*: figures measured in russia-ostracizing western funny money

~~~
finnh
Russia's GDP is less than half that of the UK, and 1/10th that of China's.

I'm pretty sure that's scale-invariant.

~~~
cat199
when your 'GDP' consists largely of imaginary service sector income
particularly in financial services, I beg to differ..

------
westiseast
Slightly off topic, but just in case you're being headhunted by Chinese
companies, make sure you understand your legal position on compensation in
China.

[http://www.chinalawblog.com/2016/09/the-china-stock-
option-s...](http://www.chinalawblog.com/2016/09/the-china-stock-option-
scam.html)

~~~
Geekette
"no foreign person can own stock in a Chinese domestic company _not already
listed on a stock market._ "

I'm already weary of startup stock/options - I'd consider it only in addition
and not as replacement for portion of my target salary package. I definitely
wouldn't waver in negotiations with companies outside N. America and I'd check
with a lawyer for anything outside conventional salary. That post shows why
one should seek a lawyer experienced in such in relation to expats.

~~~
techsupporter
Just being helpful in case you didn’t know: the word is “wary,” not “weary.”
Wary means cautious; weary means tired.

~~~
Geekette
I did know and meant both but mostly weary as in tired of options being
dangled as better (despite the almost zero value at time of offer and low
chances of it appreciating further).

